# Pedialyte



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Just found out from a most recent experience, I need to have some pedialyte drinks on stock.
It's not the same as Gatorade.
It's for dehydration (a complication that can arise due to flu, or other illness) - from which apparently, water isn't just enough to make a quick recovery.











Pedialyte for Dehydration: An Effective Rehydration Drink For All?


Pedialyte is an over-the-counter rehydration drink for both children and adults. It's one of the most effective treatments for mild to moderate dehydration.




www.healthline.com


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

charito said:


> Just found out from a most recent experience, I need to have some pedialyte drinks on stock.
> It's not the same as Gatorade.
> It's for dehydration (a complication that can arise due to flu, or other illness) - from which apparently, water isn't just enough to make a quick recovery.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

I recently experimented with different drinks due to leg cramping on hot days.
Pedialyte is good idea; I found the Electrolit less salty-tasting. It's in the Hispanic section at Walmart.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*Recipe for Oral Rehydration*
World Health Organization ORS (Oral Rehydration Salts) Recipe
3/8 tsp salt (sodium chloride)
¼ tsp Morton® Salt Substitute® (potassium chloride)
½ tsp baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
2 tbsp + 2 tsp sugar (sucrose)
Add water (boiled and cooled) to make one (1) liter
Optional: Nutrasweet® or Splenda® based flavoring of choice, to taste
1. Add the dry ingredients to a 1 liter bottle.
2. Add enough water to make a final volume of 1 liter; mix well.
3. If desired, add Nutrasweet® or Splenda® based flavoring, to taste. Mix well.
4. Sip as directed by your physician.
5. Discard after 24 hours.

Contains 27 grams of sucrose, 70 mEq per liter of sodium, 20 mEq per liter of potassium and 30 mEq per liter of bicarbonate. The final osmolarity is approximately 245 mOsm per liter.
Basic Dosage: Conversions:
Start with small amounts (5 ml every 5 min) and gradually increase as tolerated. 1 teaspoon = 5 ml
Infants 0-6 months old: 30 ml to 90 ml every hour 1 Tablespoon = 15 ml
6 – 24 months old: 90 ml to 125 ml every hour 1 ounce = 30 ml
2 years and older: 125 ml to 250 ml every hour 1 kilogram= 2.2 pounds
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Physical Examination Findings in Pediatric Dehydration
Degree of Dehydration
Mild (< 3% body weight lost)
Moderate (3-9% body weight lost)
Severe (>9% body weight lost) unconscious

Mental status Normal -- alert Restless or fatigued -- irritable Apathetic -- lethargic.
Heart rate Normal -- Normal to increased Tachycardia or bradycardia
Quality of pulse Normal -- Normal to decreased Weak, thready, impalpable
Breathing Normal Normal to increased. Tachypnea and hyperpnea
Eyes Normal. Slightly sunken. -- Deeply sunken
Fontanelles Normal -- Slightly sunken -- Deeply sunken
Tears Normal -- Normal to decreased -- Absent
Mucous membranes Moist -- Dry -- Parched
Skin turgor Instant recoil Recoil < 2 seconds Recoil >2 seconds
Capillary refill < 2 seconds Prolonged Minimal
Extremities Warm -- Cool -- Mottled, cyanotic
*Adapted from King CK, Glass R, Bresee JS, et al. Managing acute gastroenteritis among children: oral rehydration, maintenance, and nutritional therapy.MMWR Recomm Rep. Nov 21 2003;52(RR-16):1-16.[4]

How and when should an oral rehydration solution be used?*
It is essential to drink extra fluids as soon as diarrhea starts.
Most healthy adults with uncomplicated travelers’ diarrhea can stay hydrated without ORS by drinking purified water, clear soups, or diluted juices or sports drinks. Although it may not be necessary, healthy adults with mild diarrhea can also use ORS.

Dehydration from diarrhea is more of a concern in children, those with underlying medical conditions, and the elderly. ORS should be considered for these individuals.

Fluids should be consumed at a rate to satisfy thirst and maintain pale-colored urine.

*Dosing based on stages of Dehydration:*
Oral Protocol (Pediatric)
A. Mild Dehydration (standard replacement)
B. Moderate Dehydration (accelerated replacement)
C. Ongoing losses (added replacement per stool or Emesis)
D. Vomiting

1. Total ORS: 50 ml/kg over 4 hours by syringe, spoon or cup
2. Give 1 ml/kg of ORS by syringe every 5 minutes for 4 hours or
3. Give 3 ml/kg of ORS every 15 minutes for 4 hours

1. Total ORS: 100 ml/kg over 4 hours
2. Infant: 1 ounce/hour
a. Give 30 ml per hour of ORS
b. Give 5-10 ml (1-2 tsp) every 15 minutes
3. Toddler: 2 ounces/hour
a. Give 60 ml per hour of ORS
b. Give 15 ml (3 tsp) every 15 minutes
4. Child: 3 ounces/hour
a. Give 90 ml per hour of ORS
b. Give 20-25 ml (1/2 to 1 oz) every 15 minutes

1. Method 1: Give an additional 10 ml/kg per stool or 2 ml/kg per Emesis or
2. Method 2: Give an additional one-half to one cup ORS per stool (older children)

1. Pause feeding for 30-60 minutes if Vomiting occurs
2. Give 5-10 ml every 5 minutes
3. May resume above Diarrhea replacement after no Vomiting for 30-60 minutes
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
*Another acceptable dosing strategy:*
Children under 2 years 50–100 mL (¼ to ½ cup) after each episode of diarrhea.
Children 2 to 9 years 100–200 mL (½ to 1 cup) after each episode of diarrhea.
Persons 10 years or older As much as wanted, up to approximately 2L (8½ cups) a day.
Infants should continue to receive breast milk or their usual formula in addition to ORS. Children who are no longer nursing and adults should continue to eat solid food in addition to ORS.

*Avoid alcohol, caffeinated or sugary drinks like coffee, energy drinks, pop, sweetened fruit juices, and tea.

Alcohol and caffeine can worsen dehydration and sugary drinks can worsen diarrhea. Seek medical attention if the diarrhea is bloody, is accompanied by a high fever, jaundice (yellow skin), or persistent vomiting, or if dehydration or diarrhea does not improve despite the use of ORS.*


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

The pediatrician for my children when they were very young, over 40 years ago, gave me a recipe similar to the one above. I don't remember exact amounts and I think it used karo syrup instead of sugar. Easier and far cheaper to make your own as needed instead of purchasing and stocking up just in case. Most people would have those ingredients on hand anyway.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Glad to know about electrolit!

My Karl is working on a jug of pedialyte now.
He was whisked off with momma and we both cried, then they gave him strep throat while they had flu and I was sick angry about it.
Then moms flu went pneumonia with pulmonary edema and "unknown heart problem" and he has been back with me for days. Of course he popped a fever immediately but we were on it and used pedialyte, homeopathic cough & mucous, infants ibuprofen, reishi, cordyceps, turkey tail and lions mane mushroom mix (he takes 3 drops now) 1 drop of pleurisy root and 1 drop of ginseng with 1ml of essiac and takes 1/4th of immuneC pill a day. I didn't even know they dumped him back because momma went to the hospital with pneumonia - they said nothing. I knew it was something hot and snotty and I thank God they did send him home. He's 19 months and when the women here saw I got double bottles of baby stuff instantly, which really made all the difference. He has had two great nights and be ok in a couple more days i think.
There is something weapon about this "flu" and the "strep" and it is not just getting vaxxos. I have 2 unvaxxed patients who both developed pulmonary edema to a noticeable degree, 23 (f) and 34 (m) and im using the N-acetyl-cystine for a week and hoping to get them cleared up, but that is a sign to be FURIOUS about, setting heart damaging strains on adults and kids both. I have never seen such evil as the medical evil of these last 10 years and then blatant with covid. 
But recover fast and use all things, because these are flat out weapons and they are working.


----------



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

Gatorade makes a drink called Gatorlyte that's essentially the same thing as pedialyte you might have better luck finding that in stock or buying it by the case in some stores.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

charito said:


> Just found out from a most recent experience, I need to have some pedialyte drinks on stock.
> It's not the same as Gatorade.
> It's for dehydration (a complication that can arise due to flu, or other illness) - from which apparently, water isn't just enough to make a quick recovery.



I first want to make a tangent here, Pedialyte can no longer be used for a majority of animals as it was prior due to a change in ingredients. 

With that said, I personally do not get the feeling of being thirsty, and the cause is yet known of why I am like this. So evidently I find out I was dehydrated during a routine Blood work, & was sent to a specialist & spent the past 11 months being advised of the best hydration methods, and also have been researching this daily this past year.

You are better off drinking Milk or Chicken Stock (thicker than broth). Both of these methods will hydrate a persons body up to 3 times more efficiently than water, 1.5-2 times more than Pedialyte, up to 1.5 times more than Gatorade. 

The fat, protein, carbs, sodium, and in milks case, lactose, cause the fluids so absorb more slowly in your stomach and GI track, which in turn translates to less excretion & more absorption.

For those wanting to see lab results or research this further, below is one of the organizations that did this study

* Researchers in ISU's Health and Human Performance Department of the College of Education *


----------

